

The Devastating Toll of Syringe Reuse (TED) - Brilliant Invention - keltecp11
http://www.ted.com/talks/marc_koska_the_devastating_toll_of_syringe_reuse.html

======
minsight
That's a fascinating video. His organization's website is at
<http://www.safepointtrust.org/SafePoint_Website/home.html> . I think I'm
going to see if they can take some of my money for their cause...

~~~
minsight
Donations are accepted at www.justgiving.com , if you search for "safepoint".
The direct link from their site didn't work. Justgiving accepts paypal, so
it's easy if you're lazy like me.

